# Schoenberg's rarities or unreleased?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did mister *Schoenberg *done some chamber symphony ,our orchestral song non released or bootleg.
Schoenberg remain the classical composer that is uttermost emotional and human.

One of my two favorite *Herzgewaschse*, quit a mysterious piece whit sutch climax and i like *Die gluckeliche hand*. among is less poppular output.

Salute to thee Schoenberg devotee on TC you are not alone :tiphat:


----------

